# Sharkathon Roll Call



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Only about 4 weeks left till the sunburns, chapped thighs, sore backs & hangovers begin!!! I have about a thousand things to get done before an early Thursday morning departure, but I am already geeking out!!!

So who all is planning on attending?

We are bringing the camper this year (for the wife & kidos), therefore, we will end up staking our claim somewhere between the 3-4mm. Be on the lookout for the Shoal Patrol Mobile & feel free to drop by, say hi & drink a cold one with us.

Good luck to everyone & have a safe trip!! Oh, and dont forget the spandex and lots & lots of powder!!!!

Shawn


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

PBD539 said:


> Only about 4 weeks left till the sunburns, chapped thighs, sore backs & hangovers begin!!! I have about a thousand things to get done before an early Thursday morning departure, but I am already geeking out!!!
> 
> So who all is planning on attending?
> 
> ...


what up shawn! ill be cruising around down there. Not fishing this year, decided to just sit it out one year and enjoy being worthless. Ill have to pull in and give yall a shout


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll be there. This is my first year and I can't wait!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the real question is, who's not going?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

justletmein said:


> I think the real question is, who's not going?


Those of us (there were a bunch this year) that couldn't get through on the website before they sold outsad2sm


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Greatwhite said:


> what up shawn! ill be cruising around down there. Not fishing this year, decided to just sit it out one year and enjoy being worthless. Ill have to pull in and give yall a shout


Please do!




waltmeda said:


> I'll be there. This is my first year and I can't wait!


Its an absolute blast! Even if you don't catch a sizable fish, make sure to go to the weigh in on Sunday. There will be a ton of door & raffle prizes. Last year it took over 4 hours to do the give-always, this year being the 10th anniversary, it going to be even bigger.

And I'm not joking about the spandex & powder!!! 




SaltwaterTom said:


> Those of us (there were a bunch this year) that couldn't get through on the website before they sold out


They are going to look hard at the impact on the resource after this years tournament. If everything works out, they will be increasing the entries for next year.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been doing weekend trips about every two weeks for the last few months so I can get an idea of what to bring. At first I thought the spandex was a joke but they make a world of difference. Now my only concern is having enough bait.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

plan on being there...
big fat hombre an sombreo w/ a thong and covered in cornstarch.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Be there again this year!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm definitely jealous of you guys. I've been trying to do sharkathon for 3 years now and something always comes up. Good luck to everyone. Hopefully yall will actually get some good weather this year. I'll be at home welcoming my daughter into the world that weekend. Couldn't think of a better reason to miss it.


----------



## DROOPYVERMIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Two of my friends and I will be headed there on thursday morning it is our first time. So my I ask what the spandex is for?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

waltmeda said:


> I've been doing weekend trips about every two weeks for the last few months so I can get an idea of what to bring. At first I thought the spandex was a joke but they make a world of difference. Now my only concern is having enough bait.


Stop at Bass Pro & load up on "Fish Bites". You will be able to catch more than enough whiting & pomps with it!



kweber said:


> plan on being there...
> big fat hombre an sombreo w/ a thong and covered in cornstarch.


:rotfl:



DROOPYVERMIN said:


> Two of my friends and I will be headed there on thursday morning it is our first time. So my I ask what the spandex is for?


Prevents "Jungle Rot" & chaffing caused by the sand & salt between your thighs. By day two, those who forgo the spandex & powder will be walking around bow legged. There is nothing worse than to wake up on the beach after one day & have to deal wit that pain for 2-3 more days!!!

Also, never ever ever go to sleep with wet shorts on!!! Been there done that!!!


----------



## DROOPYVERMIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Armour-HeatGear-Compression-Shorts/dp/B000214TTU

Your thighs will thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*Shariat hon*

Was unable to get in on. You weren't kidding about selling out quick when my fathers law and I were at your house getting supplies. I'll be down there all week with work and the wife is bring down the Jeep for the weekend. We will defiantly be down having a,good time. We'll be terrorizing fish as well. See ya

SKINYDIPNRODS


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

kweber said:


> plan on being there...
> big fat hombre an sombreo w/ a thong and covered in cornstarch.


Don't forget to bring some of that D'Hanis parisa.

sent from my micro etch-a-sketch


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

puretexn said:


> Don't forget to bring some of that D'Hanis parisa.
> 
> sent from my micro etch-a-sketch


good idea...I'll have ta order a special batch


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im in this B! I was able to transfer someone's entry today. It will be my last fishing trip in the US for 6 months bc Im going to Korea for work on Nov. 4th.

Hopefully I will be this year's Sharkathon Champ!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

what?! no tag team title? :brew:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> what?! no tag team title? :brew:


:cheers:


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Only a true wrestling fan can appreciate some D generation X awesomeness.
Hahaha!


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

Will be there. Will also be my first time on PINS. Never been south of Bob Hall. I typically fish the middle coast since I'm in Austin. Super excited. Will be my first time shark fishing without my kids.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

24 days till departure!

Geeking out level..... 7!

In the process of finishing the last of the 3 surf rods for the Woman's Division prizes.
Tonight, gluing up the first of two 130 class shark rods for the raffle.

Still have leaders to make, reels to clean & about a thousand other things left to do.
Hopefully mother nature cooperates with us this year!!!

Shawn


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

will be there....seems like the past couple of years I have planned these trips from the day we left the beach after sharkathon..I still find myself waiting till the last minute for stuff!!! seems like the lists keep getting longer and longer!.....just hope the weather works in our favor this year!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

23 days! Just say'n!!


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Me and my posse will be there for the 5th straight year. We didn't really plan to go this year due to no luck since 2010, but after the death of my best friend last july we decided to go again in memory of him, seeing that he absolutely loved going to Sharkathon for the last 4 years and he looked forward to the trip all year. We will be the guys flying a black flag with a thin blue line being that he was killed in the line of duty. He was on the Killeen, TX SWAT team.

Good luck to everyone and Fish on


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ great tribute...


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

kweber said:


> ^ great tribute...


agreed. thats pretty cool

Well, looks like im back in it this year. Couldnt resist when a spot landed in my lap. No being lazy and beach cruising for me. Fingers crossed we down have that godaweful current again this year

good luck :brew:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Greatwhite said:


> Well, looks like im back in it this year. Couldnt resist when a spot landed in my lap. No being lazy and beach cruising for me. Fingers crossed we down have that godaweful current again this year


I loved how rough it was last year because it weeded out some of the competition, if conditions are nice it becomes just a **** shoot. I sold my old surfing yak though so I'm a bit nervous about how my new Mini-X's will perform in rough surf. Certainly not as good as the old surfing yak but hopefully I won't lose too much performance.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

same here, i have a totally different yak from the old frenzy I used to rock. I have yet to have it in any really rough water


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

My biggest concern is these Mini's have hatches, big rectangle hatch and a standard circle hatch. Last year I had to paddle way out and bring a guy in who's yak was sinking due to the hatches letting in so much water. We watched him in the binoculars for about 5 minutes and finally decided he was getting further and further out. My last yak didn't have any hatches to let water in and had the triple skeg on the back to track true even when getting pushed around.


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

My kayak has large enough scuttle holes to drain the water within a few seconds.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bet there is going to be plenty of this during the tournament. :bounce:


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol........i hope not


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep! Shaping up to be fun yaking again. Atleast the rain and wind will be a bit better this year...I hope.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was wore out last year...i hope it's at least a little bit better this yr


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Looks like 4-6 & 5-7' all weekend. Yay!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Friday Night: East wind 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots after midnight. Seas 4 to 6 feet. 

Saturday: East wind 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. 

Saturday Night: Southeast wind 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Friday Night: East wind 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots after midnight. Seas 4 to 6 feet.
> 
> Saturday: East wind 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet.
> 
> Saturday Night: Southeast wind 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet.


That's offshore a ways and doesn't take into account the surf. Surf will be bigger. Current will be an issue as well with that long fetch on the Easterly winds.

Don't forget the high tides due to those winds...


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Current and weed had been my main concern. Last time I fished a wind like this the current played hell with us.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

ShawnQ said:


> That's offshore a ways and doesn't take into account the surf. Surf will be bigger. Current will be an issue as well with that long fetch on the Easterly winds.
> 
> Don't forget the high tides due to those winds...


Going to bring my surfboard instead of rod and reel


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT said:


> I bet there is going to be plenty of this during the tournament. :bounce:


Brace against the wave and not try and surf it. Take your short yak and leave the long yaks at home.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

We will be there. 

-Zach


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Trucks loaded and we will be on the road in the AM. Cant wait, been way too long since I've been down south. See yall on the beach!


----------

